# Hydro Testing



## RJJ (Aug 16, 2013)

How many require Hydro testing on alter systems? Relocated heads for tenant fit out that exceed 20 heads and the entire system has not had a hydro test in 10 years.


----------



## IJHumberson (Aug 19, 2013)

We require it per the NFPA 13 specifications: 20 or fewer sprinklers altered, hydrostatic test for 2 hours at normal system pressure; more than 20 sprinklers altered, hydrostatic test at 200 psi, or 50 psi above the system working pressure when the system working pressure is greater than 150 psi. (Section 25.2 in the 2013 edition of NFPA 13)


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2013)

20 head plus, at discretion of inspector, if new larger lines have been added

it is hyrdo tested constantly anyway, unless a dry pipe system


----------



## midwestFCO (Aug 19, 2013)

We always do if over the 20 heads.  I have had 2 jobs where they've used the exception about not being able to isolate sections and did not want to put pressure on the entire system,  Given the age of the systems, I allowed them to not do hydro.  That is permitted per NFPA 13 (2010, our currently adopted version)

_24.2.1.6    Modifications that cannot be isolated, such as relocated drops, shall not require testing in excess of system working pressure._


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2013)

Put what is system working pressure?

Main pressure or FD pressure?


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Aug 19, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Put what is system working pressure?Main pressure or FD pressure?


Yep so what happens when the FD shows up and pumps the FDC at 150 psi? That would be my working pressure I would want to see, perhaps more if a high rise bld.


----------



## midwestFCO (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, I was actually not happy that went into 13 because it is an easy way for a lazy contractor to get out of the hydro.

Like I said, we have only allowed it twice and we used the main pressure of the riser (static).  That's the definition they use and specifically say it is exclusive of FDC pressure (i guess they knew we'd say that :surr  )

3.3.23 System Working Pressure.   The maximum anticipated static (nonflowing) or flowing pressure applied to sprinkler system components exclusive of surge pressures and exclusive of pressure from the fire department connection.


----------



## cda (Aug 19, 2013)

Interesting

Glad most of our contractors do not read the book


----------



## RJJ (Aug 19, 2013)

This particular project was just over 20 heads and a lot of complaints about me requiring the test. Nothing new just wanted a sounding board. Good answers! The test was conducted @ 9:00am this morning all held so now not as big an issue as on Friday.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 20, 2013)

We do it like my esteemed colleague from Gaithersburg, MD.


----------



## fireguy (Aug 21, 2013)

How about if I replace 19 heads this month and 19 heads in October?


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2013)

That's 38

You get the 38 special


----------



## RJJ (Aug 21, 2013)

I would say on the second 19 you have to test the whole system.


----------



## cheyer (Aug 21, 2013)

Same as MidwestFCO....realistically it doesn't happen


----------

